# Are Ducks attracted to snow spreads?



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I have not hunted enough snows yet to learn if you can attract ducks into a field snow spread. I have had great success on attracting mallards and widgeon into field canada spreads. Anyone have any experience on this?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep specks and ducks both bomb into snow spreads.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Local ducks not so much, but northern ducks that are use to seeing snow geese do. Later in the year sometimes it can be the deal maker when not on the X!

That is why I have silo socks!


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I am heading into saskatchewan this weekend and I usually see a buttload (metric term) of ducks and the odd goose early in the season. I usually set up with a canada spread and throw a few duckys out with my 2 mojos and the duck buzz em, I think i will drop some snow shells out and see how that does.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have used a small snow spread (5 to 8 dozen) sillosocks for ducks from the beginning of the season to the end. Works just fine.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I will give it a try, will post some pics if there is success.


----------



## avery16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yup they are. If you hunt up north, the ducks look for snows early in the am. The ducks see the white and it sticks out to them when there is no light. You will have ducks all around. Good Luck!


----------

